
Problem the government’s response to the virus has unleashed: Zombie firms - mxcrossb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/06/23/economy-debt-coronavirus-zombie-firms/
======
duxup
>By this logic, the 609 people who work for Oasis Petroleum and the hundreds
of millions of dollars available on its credit line might be put to more
productive use elsewhere in the economy.

I'm curious, where are these other non zombie companies that would replace the
zombie companies?

Presumably some of the 609 people start them, and thus why they don't exist
yet?

